# iCloud photos effacées



## Marie06400 (27 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de m’arracher les cheveux avec iCloud, alors je me permets de vous demander conseils. 
Mon iCloud synchronise en permanence des photos supprimées sur mon fil de photos! Ce sont des vielles photos supprimées il y a plusieurs mois qu’il télécharge à nouveau pour les mettre dans le fichier « récent ». Moi qui suis maniaque, déjà cela m’énerve  bref je supprime ces photos mais depuis plusieurs jours, mon iPhone (12 pro Max) mais aussi mon iPad (6eme génération) téléchargent en boucle les photos supprimées. Résultat ce matin, près de 70 photos téléchargées (déjà effacées à plusieurs reprises) encore et encore sur mon iPhone qui a perdu 15% de batterie la nuit à cause de cela.
Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? Une solution pour que ce maudit cloud supprime définitivement ces photos ? 
D’avance merci pour vos réponses


----------



## MrTom (27 Novembre 2020)

Hello,

As-tu essayé de les supprimer depuis http://www.icloud.com ?


----------



## guytoon48 (27 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Supprimer des photos ne fait pas gagner d’espace disque tout de suite : elles restent 30 jours dans le dossier « supprimées récemment » à moins d’ouvrir ce dossier et demander leur suppression immédiate...
Autre choix : les supprimer depuis www.icloud.com comme dit dans la réponse précédente.
A supposer également que tu es loguée sur le même compte partout.


----------



## Marie06400 (27 Novembre 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses!
Non je n’ai pas essayé de passer par le site, j’ai tout supprimé sur l’iPhone ! Bon pour l’instant elles ne sont pas encore revenues mais ça ne devrait pas tarder en général elles arrivent toutes le soir ou la nuit!
Oui je sais qu’elles restent dans le fichier « supprimés récemment » mais à chaque fois je les supprime également dans ce fichier ! De plus j’ai l’impression que ce sont uniquement des photos prises avec mon appareil photo hybride et que j’avais ensuite importées via l’application Sony directement depuis l’appareil. Peut être ça change quelque chose je ne sais pas(au niveau du nom du fichier?)
Bref je vais essayer la prochaine fois votre solution et je vous tiendrai au courant !


----------



## Marie06400 (5 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
Après avoir passé une semaine à supprimer les photos sur le site du cloud directement, mes photos ne sont finalement pas revenues! Ouf! Merci à vous pour vos réponses, ça fait plaisir de ne pas revoir des photos se télécharger encore et encore!


----------

